# Great smoke over the weekend!



## captnroger (Jun 27, 2013)

I know, purist don't use sauce, but I like a little sweet to go with my spicy rub. Babybacks, 4 hour smoke on a kettle grill. They were fall off the bone tender! Not much of a smoke ring, because I don't like heavy smoke on my babyback ribs. I usually go for St Louis spares, but I was hungry and didn't want to wait the extra cooking time!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

What temp did you do the ribs that


----------



## captnroger (Jun 27, 2013)

When I use my Weber for babybacks it's a set & forget method. I open up the top and bottom vents about 1/8 of the way, throw a foil pan filled with water or juice on the bottom on one side, put a chimney full of lit charcoal next to the pan, through a handful of woodchips on top of the charcoal, put the top rack on add ribs and cover. I open at the 1hr mark quickly to add a handful of wood chips again, and then check at the 3 hr mark to make sure I have enough fuel to finish the smoke. 

I didn't use a themometer yesterday, but I know based on experience the temps were in the 225 range. Any time I use the Weber I don't need to monitor cooking temps. I've done small pork butts and smaller briskets the same way, it's pretty consistent if you have a nice summer day.

Now when I break out the drum smoker that's a different story, but I only use that for parties. Most of the time it's just me and a couple other people. If you want more info on smoking with a kettle grill, just let me know. I don't understand why anyone would pay for a verticle/dedicated smoker when a good Weber costs under 100 bucks and it's about as set & forget as you can get.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

if you like sweet & spicy sauce you need to try some of the Viper sauce from Fairhope, AL. It's some of my favorite


----------



## captnroger (Jun 27, 2013)

stauty trout said:


> if you like sweet & spicy sauce you need to try some of the Viper sauce from Fairhope, AL. It's some of my favorite


Thanks! My spice rub is already spicy, I use Sweet Baby Rays sauce to offset the heat of the rub.

Besides, I'm from the north part of the country, sadly. I just frequent here to live vicariously through you people. I miss living in Florida! (grew up on the central gulf coast)


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I also use a spicy rub, try removing the ribs about an hour prior to finishing---then coat w/ honey and brown sugar and wrap then throw back on there fer an hour or so...REALLY GOOD!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

captnroger said:


> Thanks! My spice rub is already spicy, I use Sweet Baby Rays sauce to offset the heat of the rub.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I'm from the north part of the country, sadly. I just frequent here to live vicariously through you people. I miss living in Florida! (grew up on the central gulf coast)




In case you want to try it

http://www.vipersauce.com

Haven't tried the rubs but I imagine they are good too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good !


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes sir those look tasty!


----------

